# Besançon : Le week-end du 19-20 août



## kanako (29 Juillet 2006)

Je poste enfin ici !
Donc, l'idée ce serait une AES à Besançon (charmante petite ville du Doubs, si si !).

Au programme : 
Le samedi : un tour dans besançon : la porte noire, la citadelle Resto le soir, moi je propose la crêperie Luc Breton (dans la rue du même nom), c'est sympa
Le dimanche : pour le moment y a rien de prévu, avis à ceux qui ont des idées, sinon on décidera quand on y sera (à l'arrache quoi !)

Pour le logement : il y a une Auberge de Jeunesse FUAJ, qui n'est pas en plein centre ville mais pas trop loin : le centre des Oiseaux, 48 rue des cras, 03 81 40 32 02
Il y a aussi des hotels pas chers : je vous laisse regarder sur lesite de l'office du tourrisme de besançon

Et voilà lesite de la ville.
Si vous avez des questions, je connais bien la ville je peux vous renseigner par MP.


----------



## kanako (29 Juillet 2006)

Dans le sujet "Macusers bisontins" ouvert dans Bonjour, voici les gens qui &#233;taient suceptible de venir le 19 & 20 ao&#251;t :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa c&#233;l&#232;bre sylkomobile  
- iPantoufle (&#224; pieds)

Vous &#234;tes toujours disponible ?


*Je viens :*
&#8226; Kanako

*Je ne sais pas encore : *

*Je ne pourrais h&#233;las pas venir :*


----------



## pim (29 Juillet 2006)

Dans le sujet "Macusers bisontins" ouvert dans Bonjour, voici les gens qui étaient suceptible de venir le 19 & 20 août :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
- iPantoufle (à pieds)

Vous êtes toujours disponible ?


*Je viens :*
 Kanako

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)

*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*


----------



## Virpeen (30 Juillet 2006)

Dans le sujet "Macusers bisontins" ouvert dans Bonjour, voici les gens qui &#233;taient suceptible de venir le 19 & 20 ao&#251;t :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa c&#233;l&#232;bre sylkomobile  
- iPantoufle (&#224; pieds)

Vous &#234;tes toujours disponible ?


*Je viens :*
&#8226; Kanako
&#8226; Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
&#8226; pim (pourquoi pas ?!)

*Je ne pourrais h&#233;las pas venir :*


----------



## I-bouk (30 Juillet 2006)

Dans le sujet "Macusers bisontins" ouvert dans Bonjour, voici les gens qui étaient suceptible de venir le 19 & 20 août :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
- iPantoufle (à pieds)

Vous êtes toujours disponible ?


*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)

*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk ( hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peut manquer ça )


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2006)

_J'ai bascul&#233; les potentiels dans "Je ne sais pas encore"_

*Je viens :*
&#8226; Kanako
&#8226; Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
&#8226; pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
&#8226; Taho! & peroline
&#8226; Hurrican & madame
&#8226; Sylko et sa c&#233;l&#232;bre sylkomobile  
&#8226; iPantoufle (&#224; pieds)

*Je ne pourrais h&#233;las pas venir :*
&#8226; I-Bouk (h&#233;las f&#234;te de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer &#231;a)


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Taho! & peroline
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)

*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2006)

Quelle id&#233;e d'aller en &#233;cosse aussi !  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2006)

Ben oui, quelle idée ?  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Taho! & peroline
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)

*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)
 Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end là, boulot samedi-dimanche).


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, quelle idée ?  :rose:



Bah oui je sais bien ... Mais je rentre que le lendemain de l'AES.

Ca sera pour une autre fois !


----------



## kanako (5 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano

*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Taho! & peroline
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)

*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)
 Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end là, boulot samedi-dimanche).


Bon, pour le moment ça va pas bien loin si on est que 3 je sais pas si ça vaut vraiment le coup
On va dire que tout le monde est en vacances, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas plus de réponse
En tout cas, il faut aussi qu'on décide à quelle heure on se retrouve et où Essayer aussi de trouver des idées pour le dimanche


----------



## golf (8 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
&#8226; Kanako
&#8226; Virpeen & iNano
&#8226; golf


*Je ne sais pas encore : *
&#8226; pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
&#8226; Taho! & peroline
&#8226; Hurrican & madame
&#8226; Sylko et sa c&#233;l&#232;bre sylkomobile  
&#8226; iPantoufle (&#224; pieds)


*Je ne pourrais h&#233;las pas venir :*
&#8226; I-Bouk (h&#233;las f&#234;te de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer &#231;a)
&#8226; Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'&#233;cosse ...)
&#8226; Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end l&#224;, boulot samedi-dimanche).


----------



## Taho! (10 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano
 golf
 Taho! & peroline


*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)


*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)
 Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end là, boulot samedi-dimanche).


----------



## golf (12 Août 2006)

Alors :mouais:  



			
				Je ne sais pas encore a dit:
			
		

> &#8226; pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
> &#8226; Hurrican & madame
> &#8226; Sylko et sa c&#233;l&#232;bre sylkomobile
> &#8226; iPantoufle (&#224; pieds)




Que diriez vous comme RV, style samedi entre 11:30 et 12:30 sur le parking de la citadelle !


----------



## kanako (12 Août 2006)

et comme &#231;a on mange l&#224;-bas le samedi midi ?
moi &#231;a me va, de toute fa&#231;on je suis sur place&#8230;
&#224; propos tout le monde &#224; trouv&#233; un logement ? Qui avait besoin de logement, d'ailleurs ?
c'est bien si on s'organise un peu plus d&#232;s maintenant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano
 golf
 Taho! & peroline


*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)


*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)
 Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end là, boulot samedi-dimanche).
 Lemmy


----------



## gigile (13 Août 2006)

*Je viens :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano
 golf
 Taho! & peroline
 Gigile


*Je ne sais pas encore : *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Hurrican & madame
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)


*Je ne pourrais hélas pas venir :*
 I-Bouk (hélas fête de la saucisse, je ne peux manquer ça)
 Stargazer (Je serais toujours en train de gambader dans l'herbe des hautes terres d'écosse ...)
 Web'O (pas dispo ce week-end là, boulot samedi-dimanche).
 Lemmy


----------



## kanako (14 Août 2006)

Alors, je ne sais pas qui avait besoin d'un logement pour ce week-end, il se trouve que mes parents &#233;tant en vacances, je pourrais h&#233;berger quelques personnes, me contacter par MP, il y a de la place&#8230;


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2006)

Rentr&#233; de cong&#233;s ! 
Bon, faut que j'organise &#231;&#224; avec madame tout &#224; l'heure, et que je vois &#224; qui ont refile les m&#244;mes ! 
Je vous dis dans la journ&#233;e si c'est ok.


----------



## Virpeen (16 Août 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rentré de congés !
> Bon, faut que j'organise çà avec madame tout à l'heure, et que je vois à qui ont refile les mômes !
> Je vous dis dans la journée si c'est ok.



Allez... Un petit effort... :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2006)

Y a soucis. 
G&#233;raldine travaille samedi. Elle sortira pas avant 19h45.
Donc on viendra &#224; la soir&#233;e, mais pas en avance... 
Virpeen tu n'as pas chang&#233; de N° de t&#233;l ?


----------



## Virpeen (16 Août 2006)

Non, non ! Toujours pareil ! :love: Cool !!!!!!


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2006)

Plus qu'une fois dodo !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une fois dodo !


Pourquoi ? 
Peroline te laisse dormir ?


----------



## kanako (18 Août 2006)

Récapitulons :

*Viennent :*
 Kanako
 Virpeen & iNano
 golf
 Taho! & peroline
 Gigile

*Ne savent pas encore (Mais comment c'est possible ! décidez-vous !) *
 pim (pourquoi pas ?!)
 Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
 iPantoufle (à pieds)

Donc nous seront 7, ce qui est déjà pas mal (+ Hurrican et madame qui passeront le soir)

Alors, (qu'on s'organise un minimum)
c'est ok pour tout le monde le rendez-vous à 12h30 au parking de la citadelle ?
Parcequ'en fait moi non:rateau: 
Là je suis à Bruxelles, je bosse de nuit dans un bar, vendredi est mon dernier soir, je voulais donc prendre un train au petit matin, mais apparement y a pas de train avant 7h30, j'arrive à Besançon (en passant par Paris !) à 13h10 j'habite à 10 minutes à pied de la gare, le temps de rentrer, poser mes affaires, me changer et de sauter sur mon vélo
bref, si le rendez-vous était à 14h ça m'arrangerait bien Ou alors on se fixe un endroit précis où je vous retrouverais vers 14h
Je rappelle que je peux héberger des gens si besoin

voilà heu, je sais pas trop quoi ajouter, je sais pas comment ça se passe en général une AES on verra bien  
Comment qu'on fait ?:hein:  

à demain ! (ouais on est déjà vendredi !)


----------



## golf (19 Août 2006)

Ok RV samedi à partir de 12:30 sur le parking de la citadelle. 
Heuuu, de toute façon, comptez qu'à partir de 13h/30, vous nous trouverez dans l'un des 3 restau


----------



## kanako (19 Août 2006)

Comment on se reconnait ? comment on se retrouve ?

Kanako appeur&#233;e  et la gueule dans le cul : je me suis couch&#233;e il y a une heure, je viens de me lever, je vais prendre la train, bient&#244;t &#224; Besac  vive la citadelle 

&#233;dith : moi vous me reconnaitrez facilement : je suis tr&#232;s grande  (vraiment tr&#232;s) et heu, brune, euh, &#224; v&#233;lo, euh&#8230;*voil&#224; quoi&#8230;


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2006)

Oh tu peux regarder ma série de portrait de *l'AES jurassienne 2005*, çà te permettra de reconnaitre la majorité des participants (par contre il faut passer les photos en revue une par une, pour bien lire les sous-titres et pouvoir mettre un nom sur les têtes  :love: ). Et sinon tu prends une pomme dans la main.  
Moi j'appellerais Virpeen vers 20h30 (heure d'arrivée probable sur Besancon), pour être sûr du lieu et de l'heure du rendez-vous ce soir.


----------



## kanako (19 Août 2006)

ok, euh&#8230;
merci mais pas le temps maintenant !
suis &#224; Paris, ai enfin trouv&#233; un caf&#233; ayant un acc&#232;s wifi proche de la gare de lyon, d&#233;part de mon train pour besan&#231;on : 35 minutes 

Aha ! en fait si !
ai trouv&#233; un jolie photo o&#249; Virpeen, iNano et golf sortent du restau 
apr&#232;s je suis pas tr&#232;s physionomiste  (ni orthographiste )


----------



## Virpeen (19 Août 2006)

Alors c'est simple : Taho! portera une magnifique chemise à fleurs (style hawaïenne... tu vois...)... golf est un magnifique barbu (je cite les paroles qu'il vient de dire)... et 3 autres personnes plus proches du commun des mortels...  

T'inquiète, on se reconnaîtra... le radar mac existe...


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2006)

Citadelle, Resto, bonbons, MacVin, l'AES bat son plein ! :love:


----------



## kanako (20 Août 2006)

Avec vachement de bisontins d'ailleurs !


----------



## gigile (20 Août 2006)

ouais, ca avait l air bien tt ca. mais j avais du boulot samedi! nul.


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2006)

On te gardera une part de Crumble pour l'AES Offlanges d'Octobre (hein les filles  )...



Ah ben non, y'en a plus :casse:


----------



## kanako (20 Août 2006)

Bin oui, dommage Gigile, ducoup je suis la seule bisontine &#224; &#234;tre venue


----------



## Hurrican (20 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Citadelle, Resto, bonbons, MacVin, l'AES bat son plein ! :love:


Heu, t'as oublié la foire aux iBook, l'iPod-blind-test, "Mais où est Charlie", et les Snorkies !


----------



## Virpeen (20 Août 2006)

Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ? Qui qui qui mais qui ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ? Qui qui qui mais qui ?


  
Ben il suffit de suivre ce lien...    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (20 Août 2006)

Ah.... :love: Trop trop fort !  
Sinon, c'était bien cool, ce week-end... Enfin, pour nous ,ça l'est encore...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Août 2006)

A ce sujet, je ferais remarquer &#224; iNano, qu'elle peut agr&#233;menter son blindtest, d'une l&#233;gende suppl&#233;mentaire http://aglae-et-sidonie.generiquestele.com/dl_id-9_n-0.htm
:love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2006)

Bon, et les photos ?


----------



## kanako (21 Août 2006)

c'est vrai &#231;a !!
Des photos ! des photos ! des photos !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2006)

Non toujours pas ...?


----------



## golf (22 Août 2006)

Chouette we, bien occup&#233; 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non toujours pas ...?


Minute, faut le temps de rentrer, de trier les octets, etc.


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non toujours pas ...?


Mais t'étais là toi ? On t'as pas vu pour une fois !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2006)

Ouais, pas de berg&#232;re ! 
Il a rat&#233; la cr&#232;pe morteau /cancoillote ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pas de bergère !
> Il a raté la crèpe morteau /cancoillote ! :love:


Il aurait adoré, même si ça manquait de Nutella®


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait adoré, même si ça manquait de Nutella®


Ouais, et pourquoi pas avec un peu de chantilly, le tout flambé au rhum ? :sick:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Pitêtre deux galeries cet après-midi... Qui sait ?   (On était sensées partir plus longtemps que ça, alors profitons d'être rentrées...  )


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pas de bergère !
> Il a raté la crèpe morteau /cancoillote ! :love:



Oui certes ça devait pas être dégueu cette affaire ... Mais d'un autre côté y'avait les pubs, les bières et les whiskies ... Faut parfois choisir ses priorités !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2006)

D'accord tu ne peux pas comprendre, t'&#233;tais pas l&#224;. 
Avec Taho!, *apr&#232;s *les desserts (une grosse glace avec plein de chantilly pour lui, si je me rappelle bien), on a fait un pari. Et pendant qu'il s'est absent&#233; pour cause d'envie pressante  , on a command&#233; 2 cr&#232;pes morteau/cancoillote pour accompagner le caf&#233;. 
Moi j'ai mang&#233; la mienne avec d&#233;lice (m&#234;me si golf a gout&#233; dans mon assiette, parce que franchement, c'&#233;tait bon), mais le pauvre Taho! semble avoir des soucis digestifs avec la saucisse, il s'est arr&#234;t&#233; en chemin !   C'est des p'tites natures ces gens du dauphin&#233;. 
Ils nous ont m&#234;me refus&#233; &#224; golf et &#224; moi, quelques litres de cidre en plus.     Oui, oui mossieur, on a &#233;t&#233; rationn&#233;s, sous pr&#233;texte qu'on &#233;taient chauffeurs !   La prochaine fois, je laisserais le volant &#224; G&#233;raldine. :love:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Voici donc deux galeries de souvenirs de ce fameux week-end...:love: 
*Galerie 1 :* des portraits...
*Galerie 2 : *un vision plus personnelle des couleurs de ce week-end... Vive le Lensbaby !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Ouais on voit bien l'idée de ce que ça pouvait donner !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2006)

Beaucoup moins d'images pour moi, et le talent de Virpeen en moins. 
*C&#224; se passe ici*


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Voici donc deux galeries de souvenirs de ce fameux week-end...:love:
> *Galerie 1 :* des portraits...
> *Galerie 2 : *un vision plus personnelle des couleurs de ce week-end... Vive le Lensbaby !!!!!:rateau:



Toujours aussi belles tes photos !  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Dans la galerie des portraits, elles ne sont pas toutes de moi... :rose: Alors bravo à tous !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Ce que je regrette c'est qu'il y en ait m&#234;me pas une cadrant parfaitement un coin de mur !


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

Hihi... Preuve que tu manquais à cette petite fête...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Oui mais j'avais d'autres photos &#224; faire ...  

Faudra que je te montre &#231;a !


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2006)

J'attends que ça ! :love: Lors d'une Apple Expo par exemple ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Ouais y a moyen ... M&#234;me avant ...


----------



## golf (22 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dans la galerie des portraits, elles ne sont pas toutes de moi... :rose: Alors bravo à tous !


Effectivement, nous sommes un certain nombre à avoir appris à faire de l'accordéon optique :rateau: 
Rigolo ce truc et pas évident


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2006)

Peroline et moi avons craqu&#233; (surtout Peroline) sur le Lens Baby 2.0

Et pour ajouter du vin au moulin d'Hurri, j'&#233;tais consentant pour la cr&#234;pe, que j'ai mang&#233;e en entier, quelques rondelles de Morteaux en moins (elles compl&#233;taient celles du midi...), piqu&#233;es par Peroline. Ma glace &#233;tait une Cassis, Framboise, Fraise avec du coulis de framboise et de la chantilly.

Bon, vais 'garder les photos...


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

Pour le Lensbaby, c'est *ici* ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2006)

Superbes photos, comme toujours !! Seul regret, le format flash qui emp&#234;che le fait de pouvoir les r&#233;cup&#233;rer...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Peroline et moi avons craqué (surtout Peroline) sur le Lens Baby 2.0
> 
> Et pour ajouter du vin au moulin d'Hurri, j'étais consentant pour la crêpe, que j'ai mangée en entier, quelques rondelles de Morteaux en moins (elles complétaient celles du midi...), piquées par Peroline. Ma glace était une Cassis, Framboise, Fraise avec du coulis de framboise et de la chantilly.
> 
> Bon, vais 'garder les photos...



Ouais mais ça vaudra jamais un saucisson-beurre de cacahuète !   :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ça vaudra jamais un saucisson-beurre de cacahuète !   :rateau:


Ouaip... Ben là... respect...


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ça vaudra jamais un saucisson-beurre de cacahuète !   :rateau:


Que de souvenirs, surtout entre deux Haribo, le café et le nutella !


----------



## kanako (29 Août 2006)

Je rentre de vacances, donc un peu tard (et je sais plus si je l'ai déjà dit) : 
Merci à tous d'être venus, 
et à Virpeen et iNano pour leur acceuil,
j'ai été bien contente de vous avoir rencontré (ça j'ai déjà dû le dire)
et à bientôt, l'apple espo pour ma part avec la bouffe du vendredi 15
voili
avec retard aussi, j'ai coupdeboulé qui j'ai pu en guise de remerciement (et malgrès ma faible puissance de cdb)

*Édithe* me fait dire que vbul me demande d'offrir à d'autres plutôt qu'à Hurrican désolée pas ma faute 
et tant que j'y suis : merci à Lemmy


----------



## golf (29 Août 2006)

La galerie de l'Aventure Bizontine


----------

